# Growing Fast!



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

WOW








Looks like in the last 10 days 56 new members signed up to Outbackers.com.
Amazing!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That is impressive, Jeff!








Especially considering that it isn't even RV show season!

_Viva la Outbackers!_









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

That is cool







They see this great site and the get addicted like the rest of us


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WAcamper said:


> WOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I have counted since the new year
Wow has this grown in 2006
Jan 68 members
Feb 102 members
March 126 members
April 103 members
May 107 members
June 121 members
July so far 124 members as of today

Just thought some might be interested

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Is it too early to start plugging for the '08 Western Region Rally??


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

what a rally that would be if 100% of the membership turned out at a rally point in the middle of the U.S. there isn't a campground in the nation that could accomodate it. I'm guessing roughly 10000 people when you count extended families. good job vern


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Is it too early to start plugging for the '08 Western Region Rally??


Nope...

Want to be the WagonMaster for this?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Is it too early to start plugging for the '08 Western Region Rally??


Nope...

Want to be the WagonMaster for this?






















[/quote]
Don't know about WagonMaster, but I'm already searching for the perfect location


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

rnameless said:


> what a rally that would be if 100% of the membership turned out at a rally point in the middle of the U.S. there isn't a campground in the nation that could accomodate it. I'm guessing roughly 10000 people when you count extended families. good job vern


Yeah but if you look at how many are truely active members
There are some that has joined and never have come back since joining
But still would be a huge one

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Kudos to everyone on this site. That is why it is as good as it is.

Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

HootBob said:


> what a rally that would be if 100% of the membership turned out at a rally point in the middle of the U.S. there isn't a campground in the nation that could accomodate it. I'm guessing roughly 10000 people when you count extended families. good job vern


Yeah but if you look at how many are truely active members
There are some that has joined and never have come back since joining
But still would be a huge one

Don
[/quote]
NEVER CAME BACK? GASP!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Somebody jet over to Sam's and pick up some more kool-aid!

All are welcome.

More=merrier.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

For a group this size, you'd need to rent.........Utah!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> For a group this size, you'd need to rent.........Utah!


Thats for sure

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Even if we had 50% of the members attend a Rally, we'd have Keystone there for sure. Think of the sponships...(maybe I CAN get a free 31RQS out of this somehow?)


----------

